# Passed the test but have a question



## JohnAthene (Dec 13, 2012)

Congrats to all that passed the test this fall! I'm originally from New Jersey and moved to Massachusetts recently. I took the exam in MA while claiming residency in another state, but I have Bachelors of Science in Electrical and Computer Engineering Technology. MA board doesn't accept Engineering Technology degrees and I fear that I might not receive the EIT certificate. It states on the PCS web site:



> Eligible for EIT certification by virtue of holding a Bachelor of Science Degree in an engineering curriculum approved by the board as being of satisfactory standing, per MGL C112, S81J(3)(a).
> 
> o Please note: The Massachusetts Board does not accept Engineering Technology degrees. If you have
> 
> ...


Is it possible to receive the certificate in the state you're resident of but with FE test results that you took in another state?


----------



## femaleCE (Dec 13, 2012)

Yes you complete what is called verification of scores. The state you reside in should accept scores from MA.


----------



## JohnAthene (Dec 13, 2012)

femaleCE said:


> Yes you complete what is called verification of scores. The state you reside in should accept scores from MA.


Is there a link that you could provide me that talks about what steps to take and more info about "verification of score"? I keep on seeing just manual verification when I search. All the help is much appreciated.


----------



## femaleCE (Dec 13, 2012)

Each state should have it listed on there website. What state are you trying to get certified in?


----------



## Peele1 (Dec 13, 2012)

As I understand it, you only get one EIT (EI/FE/etc) certificate, and state doesn't matter. You can't practice "Professional Engineering" with it. Most states would list that Engineering Technology degrees don't count for either the FE or the PE.


----------



## JohnAthene (Dec 13, 2012)

femaleCE said:


> Each state should have it listed on there website. What state are you trying to get certified in?


I'm from NJ. Took the test in MA. The board in MA doesn't accept Engineering Technology degrees, NJ board does. I want to get certificate in MA but because of my degree I can't get it. Thinking of just getting it in NJ. If that's possible, I want to know what steps to take.



Peele1 said:


> As I understand it, you only get one EIT (EI/FE/etc) certificate, and state doesn't matter. You can't practice "Professional Engineering" with it. Most states would list that Engineering Technology degrees don't count for either the FE or the PE.


I haven't looked at other states but here is what it says for MA and NJ:

MA



> The Massachusetts Board _does not_ accept Engineering Technology degrees. If you have a technology degree and wish to obtain certification, you must show four years engineering experience (please see classification B).*If you qualify based on classification B:*
> 
> Individuals not eligible for certification based on educational requirements may apply based on work experience. Candidates must have a minimum of 4 years work experience within the United States. For more information regarding how to submit documentation, please email [email protected] Once approved, you will receive instructions on how to pay the certification fee.


NJ



> Applicants are required to state their full legal name and residence.
> 
> To be eligible to receive an engineer-in-training certificate, you must meet the following requirements.
> 
> ...


----------



## femaleCE (Dec 13, 2012)

This is what I found on NJ site. I would call and ask them what to do.

II. PRESENT LICENSE STATUS

If you are licensed in another state or have already passed the Fundamentals of Engineering exam, do not fill out this application. You must fill out a professional engineer’s application.


----------



## MouserX (Dec 13, 2012)

In Florida you need to be approved to take the exam before taking it. How did NJ let you take the exam without first veryfing your degree? That is what confuses me about your situation.


----------



## hjg7715 (Dec 14, 2012)

MouserX said:


> In Florida you need to be approved to take the exam before taking it. How did NJ let you take the exam without first veryfing your degree? That is what confuses me about your situation.


In many states, you can take the FE with a senior (or junior in some states) standing in an engineering program approved by your prospective state's licensing board or by satisfying varying requirements for individuals who have degrees from non approved programs or satisfactory professional experience. There are some states who will let students with technology degrees take the FE test as a senior or upon graduation, but some require that you obtain a certain amount of professional experience before you can obtain your EIT designation. 
In regards to the original post, you need to contact the NJ board to determine if this is possible and the appropriate steps to take. I do know that you can use your FE results from a different state when applying for your PE license. However, not sure if there is specific process that is outlined by states that would allow you to obtain EIT designation using FE taken in different state. I will say this, other than for marketability....the EIT designation is far less significant than the actual passing of the exam, especially in regards to professional engineering licensing.


----------



## JohnAthene (Dec 14, 2012)

hjg7715 said:


> MouserX said:
> 
> 
> > In Florida you need to be approved to take the exam before taking it. How did NJ let you take the exam without first veryfing your degree? That is what confuses me about your situation.
> ...


I really appreciate the insight, it definitely cleared up quite a few things for me. If I send my transcript (that's the next step) and MA board says no, that shouldn't affect things if I try next in NJ, right? Thanks everyone for replies.


----------

